# Help on naming haunt.



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, I've been giving a lot of thought to naming my yard haunt. I wanted to use the Bone yard because of my last name, but it's been done. So I am asking for everyone's opinion. What do you think, "The Bohne Yard" "Bad to the Bohne" or something totally different? I Did use Chestnut st. Burial grounds last year but I don't live there anymore. Any Ideas?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"No Bohnes About it" "Bohne to Pick" "Bohne Bag" "Bohne to be Wild" "dem Bohnes" "Bhone Apart Inn" "Olde Bohne's Rest Home"
Just some quick alternatives.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Here's something maybe............

"Bohnes Depository and Stone Flour Millworks"
"_Flour...Freshly Ground from the Finest Gravesites Around, you can't get anymore Organic Than This"_


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've thought about this all day, since I saw your post on Facebook this morning. So far, the only things I have come up with is "The Bohne pile", Bohne density (If you were doing a crime scene type haunt), Chest of Bohnes (For a cemetery of pirate type haunt)
I hope this help a bit!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well Joe, I used "the Boneyard Bash" for years. Do what you want...it's YOUR HAUNT!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Bohne Gap

I'm stuck on naming my haunt as well. I'll think of some more today


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

CH, what is the name of your street now, if you don't mind me asking? We might be able to do a play on words between your last name and the street you live on.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

A few quick ones:

Olde Bohne Yarde
Skihn & Bohne


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Bohne Pile, Bohne Offerings, Dem Bohnes


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Bohne Heir Gardens


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bohne-afide (or Bohnefied) Burial Grounds


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Great ideas... Bio I now live on Magnolia ave. but this is just a temporary pit stop till I find another place


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Bohnes of Magnolia?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A slight tweak on Roxy's idea "Bhonefied Rest Stop".
Depending upon how creepy or humorous you want the name to be, you could even go with something like "Bob's Bohneyard" with a subscript/subtitle "You Plug 'em We Plant 'em"


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Does your yard haunt have a theme or a story? If it is a cemetery theme you could go with "Ye Old Bohne Cemetery" or if you have a haunted house theme maybe "House of Creepy Bohne Hill".


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

kauldron said:


> Does your yard haunt have a theme or a story? If it is a cemetery theme you could go with "Ye Old Bohne Cemetery" or if you have a haunted house theme maybe "House of Creepy Bohne Hill".


Kauldron, it's just your typical front yard grave yard with some witches, pumpkins, ghosts and spiders.

Highbury, hmmm " Olde Bohne Yarde" has potential


----------



## jhsc (Mar 18, 2013)

'Rag n Bohne', 'Raggerty Bohne'


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd like to +1 "Olde Bohne Yarde" That's a pretty sweet haunt name.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

+2 for Olde Bohne Yarde, it is a good haunt name. It would look good carved into a piece of foam board.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I too like "Olde Bohne Yarde" but I'd just take out the "e" on the end of "Yard" as it seems a bit much - "Olde Bohne Yard" looks better to me.


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

"Olde Bohne Yarde" .... I like it, simple and to the point.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm going with Highbury's suggestion of "Olde Bohne Yarde". Thanks everyone for the input and Many thanks to Highbury for coming up with a great name. Now I have to get busy making a sign.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad I could help, CrazedHaunter! Now where's my prize!!??


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What kind of sign are you going to make for your haunt?


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

You should make a special "highbury" tombstone for your graveyard as a reward. That would be pretty awesome. Maybe put in an epitaph that reads like "Here lies Highbury who named this space, now he rots and stinks up the place!" Lol!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

kauldron said:


> You should make a special "highbury" tombstone for your graveyard as a reward. That would be pretty awesome. Maybe put in an epitaph that reads like "Here lies Highbury who named this space, now he rots and stinks up the place!" Lol!!


I like that but I was thinking of a pair of tombstones , one in my yard and one for his


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> What kind of sign are you going to make for your haunt?


Not sure yet but something will come to me.. Already have the font picked out


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep your main objectives (readability, size and shape) in mind when you pick your font(s), sign size, sign type (archway, banner, gallows, etc.) and what the substrate and colors will be. Keep in mind that if most of your viewers/guests are going to be seeing this in darkness or semi-darkness, that much of the color(s) will turn to grays unless the sign is really well lit. Fancier or wilder type can look great as a headline on a flier or piece of paper, but loses it's effectiveness when it's blown up big enough for your sign to be readable. The substrate you choose can be a big determining factor too. For wood that's cut, routed, cardboard or foam that is cut out and then applied to another surface, you will have many limitations on what will be practical for your needs.
Just out of curiosity, what font(s) were/are you considering?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

CrazedHaunter said:


> I like that but I was thinking of a pair of tombstones , one in my yard and one for his


That would be amazing, CrazedHaunter!!

Now that I'm thinking of it, we should do a tombstone swap!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Fontgeek, I'm considering Zombe holocaust. I have a pic on my page in the stuff folder but I can't get it to post here. Maybe when I get on my computer this weekend I'll look for more. Also I am leaning towards a gallows type sign.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

*An idea for your sign?*

Attached is a quick mockup I created for your sign. I used your chosen font, however I enlarged the initial/first letter on each word to make it easier for the reader/viewer to recognize the words/name. I added an established date that could be set to any year or century. I would probably use a scroll saw and cut the "cobwebs" out of half inch or three-quarter inch plywood, and to the actual "gallows" out of four by fours, with a lap joint and a bolt going through the joint. I'd also use the scroll saw to cut out the letters and ornament so that they could be glued or fastened to a half inch thick sign board. You could cut out the frame and to the same with that. Traditionally the signs were carved, but that would be expensive, time consuming, and fairly difficult with your lettering choice.
To me, the Zombie Holocaust font is a bit busy for my tastes, but to each his own.
Just a thought, if nothing else maybe it will show you what you DON't want to have.
If you want this as a PDF or vector art, send me a PM with an email address I can send it to


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow thanks Fontgeek, I like it, love the add of the spider web. I still want to research other styles and fonts before I jump in and start carving. I'll let you know my final decision.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

highbury said:


> That would be amazing, CrazedHaunter!!
> 
> Now that I'm thinking of it, we should do a tombstone swap!!!


Good idea, but can you hold off for a while my to do list is really long right now,


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

CrazedHaunter said:


> Wow thanks Fontgeek, I like it, love the add of the spider web. I still want to research other styles and fonts before I jump in and start carving. I'll let you know my final decision.


You might want to look at some of the typefaces made of bones, and maybe a slogan or something if you wish.
Ideally, you want to consider the viewing distance and the speed of travel/viewing time for passers by. The faster people move or go by your sign, the smaller amount of time they have to mentally consume it, and the cleaner your lettering style has to be for them to read it. The shape of the sign could be a toe pincher, a cauldron, or just about anything. Spider webs allow you to have a support structure that can be pretty much tweaked to whatever the finished shape of your sign will be. You can also add hanging spiders and webs on the sign or below it for even more effect.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

CrazedHaunter said:


> Good idea, but can you hold off for a while my to do list is really long right now,


Your list is like my list!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe doing the sign in the shape of a skull or a bone?
Personally, I like the skull better, but either would work.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's another design using the coffin shaped sign, and using chain to bind the coffin closed, as well as to suspend it from the gallows/sign post.
I didn't use your typeface, but chose two others instead.
I figure that if you use a gold leaf or glossy metallic gold for the haunt name, and an ivory/white color for the second line that they would both show up well on a darker background. You can use plastic chain (that's been painted) to wrap the coffin, and steel or iron chain to suspend the sign. You could add in old looking padlocks to help push the idea that you don't want what's inside of the coffin to get out. You can age and tweak the surface of the coffin to make it look like it's old and has been recently dug up.
No, I didn't misspell "Piece", it was intended as a pun.
Just ideas from the cheap seats.


----------



## Ghostrider62 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could spin the wheel. Haunt Name Generator....

http://www.thehauntedpalace.net/haunt_gen.htm


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I like the idea of the skull shaped sign...


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I have to say I really like the coffin style sign that fontgeek did earlier. Looks great!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I like FG's first sketch better than the coffin because it seems more authentic. Guess it depends on the overall feel of the haunt.

*@CrazedHaunter: Two places in Riverside to check out for signage inspiration:*
- Victoria Gardens (between Victoria Ave. & 91)
- 14th & Pine Street (the graveyard). There's also some great looking old historic Queen Anne houses over there too.

My two cents but then again... what do I _*actually*_ know?


----------

